# first time advice



## Bradley_G (May 28, 2009)

hey guys, so I have put together my first bowfishing rig:

bear black panther bow (set to about 45lbs)
ams 310 retrieve
muzzy wheel of fortune rest
muzzy bowfishing arrows

I am working on sighting it in and had some questions about how ya'll setup. I know that most of you dont use sights but for those of you who do, do you setup your sights to be on target, or on a "aim low" basis? 

I am going to do a small amount of bowfishing (or attempt to) on sunday night on allatoona and hope to find my aim and stick a carp or gar. I have a fiberglass boat  and a spotlight, and will have a friend with me to help man the motor/light. with the exception of aim low, anyone have any suggestions that may help me on my first go round?


----------



## Michael (May 28, 2009)

I too shoot a Bear Black Panther. It's a good bow, but first thing you should do is turn down the lbs. If you're shooting a lot of big fish in deep water, 45 lbs is ok, but I'm betting instead you'll be burying your arrow in the bank a lot more than if you shoot 30-35 lbs. As for the sight, I'd take it off, but if you must, set it to hit a leaf on the ground 10-15' away. That way at least it will work on fish directly under you or floating fish and those with there backs out of the water. The rest you'll have to aim low, but in the end, like trying to shoot a recurve, the ones you aim at you'll miss. The ones you simply look where you want to hit and release the arrow - you'll center punch.


----------



## sleeze (May 28, 2009)

I dont know of any bowfisherman that use sights.  But just like Michael said, do what he said and set it to hit about 10-15' feet away.  I thought about doing this at one time to hit fish that are at the surface(floaters) and for snakes that are on the surface. 

Ya just gotta learn to aim low. If you think you are low enough,,,,,,,,,,,,,,aim lower.

Let us know,,,,,,,if ya stick any.


----------



## GAX (May 29, 2009)

I would definitely take the sight off, especially for night, and if you have a peep sight, get rid of it too, it's gonna hinder and get in your way of actually targeting your fish...

Try this... take a coke can, paint it light gray, and shoot at it at night, in your yard, place it just out of reach of your outdoor lights, just where you can barely see it, stand back and elevated 15' and test your sights on that......


----------



## Bradley_G (May 29, 2009)

will the black panther be able to go that low? I had it adjusted at bass pro shops and the guy said that it was as low as he thought it should go. It pulled right around 45 lbs. If it can go lower, I'd love to have it done but I'm pretty scared of losing my front teeth adjusting the thing too far.


----------



## GAX (May 30, 2009)

Bradley_G said:


> will the black panther be able to go that low? I had it adjusted at bass pro shops and the guy said that it was as low as he thought it should go. It pulled right around 45 lbs. If it can go lower, I'd love to have it done but I'm pretty scared of losing my front teeth adjusting the thing too far.



You should be fine at 45#.... I use Whitetail II at #50 for backup, and have never had any problems with it... 
Get a good pair of Mechanic's gloves or baseball gloves... so if you do get stuck, the line wont cut you, when you are trying to pull the arrow out.... regular work gloves will work, but they are a little bulky finger shooting..


----------



## Jarred (May 30, 2009)

If you get caught up in having so much fun, don't forget about the refraction of the water.


----------



## Bradley_G (May 30, 2009)

I re-sighted today at almost twenty feet, slightly elevated. (before I was at 10 yards level)

So as a general rule, if what I read was correct, I should aim at least 4" low per depth foot of water that the fish is? 

getting excited, tomorrow night I'm on the water.


----------



## Bradley_G (May 31, 2009)

also, if anyone would like to share any areas that I may give me something to shoot at on allatoona that would be a huge help. Tonights trip is a catfishing first and then some bowfishing in between trip, but I would love info on where I should go to find some big ol' carp.


----------



## Michael (May 31, 2009)

Bradley_G said:


> I re-sighted today at almost twenty feet, slightly elevated. (before I was at 10 yards level)
> 
> So as a general rule, if what I read was correct, I should aim at least 4" low per depth foot of water that the fish is?
> 
> getting excited, tomorrow night I'm on the water.



There is no real "formula" for aiming at fish. The deeper they are the lower you aim, but the further out they are the more you have to allow for arrow drop   Throw your site away and simply look where you want to hit. Your brain will compensate for the angle of the dangle


----------



## GAX (May 31, 2009)

Michael said:


> There is no real "formula" for aiming at fish. The deeper they are the lower you aim, but the further out they are the more you have to allow for arrow drop   Throw your site away and simply look where you want to hit. Your brain will compensate for the angle of the dangle



Yep..


----------



## Bradley_G (Jun 1, 2009)

Had some issues last night with a spotlight constantly dying and steam coming off of the water to make it hard to see, only got 2-3 shots on fish, and missed them all. managed to catch a near 4' gar with a fishing pole though, would have liked to see it floating in the water waiting for me to shoot it. 

dying to try it again, but maybe next time with someone who has a properly setup boat. anyone wanna show a newbie what bowfishing should be like?


----------



## Michael (Jun 1, 2009)

Bradley_G said:


> dying to try it again, but maybe next time with someone who has a properly setup boat. anyone wanna show a newbie what bowfishing should be like?



I charter bowfishing trips. Check out my web page


----------

